# Wild Bird Seed?



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

How many people on here use any type of wild bird seed for their racing pigeons? Would you consider these types of small seed a depurative, carb, or protein based mix? I don't have easy access to "pigeon mix" feeds, so I'm trying to figure out some alternatives for my widowhood mix.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I get the one without the crack corn 40 lbs. (Petsmart)Then I mix it with the whole corn I have. So thats 90 lbs for less then $20 .I get some whole corn from this farm. No dust. $7 for 50 lbs and $13 for 100 lbs. Works for me. I use this for my breeders. Racers get the $23 for 50 lbs stuff from the club. I use Heritage.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

JRNY said:


> I get the one without the crack corn 40 lbs. (Petsmart)Then I mix it with the whole corn I have. So thats 90 lbs for less then $20 .I get some whole corn from this farm. No dust. $7 for 50 lbs and $13 for 100 lbs. Works for me. I use this for my breeders. Racers get the $23 for 50 lbs stuff from the club. I use Heritage.


Last year I got feed from a club member, Heritage was the brand he sold and at a good price. The barley was $14 for 50lb and YB mix was $17 for 50lb. Does anyone have a contact # for a Heritage dealer, maybe I can get one of my local feed stores to carry the Heritage brand.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use the purina wild bird mix that is 8.5% protein. It has milo, millet, a bit of wheat and sunflower seeds. At current while my birds are on eggs I mix 1/3 breeding mix, 1/3 regular premium mix, and 1/3 the wild bird feed. It does not have any corn. Makes a good base mix of about 13.5% protein. When my babies hatch I will mix in more breeding mix, some safflower, and some brewers yeast. Or just go straight breeding mix.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Freebird loft said:


> Last year I got feed from a club member, Heritage was the brand he sold and at a good price. The barley was $14 for 50lb and YB mix was $17 for 50lb. Does anyone have a contact # for a Heritage dealer, maybe I can get one of my local feed stores to carry the Heritage brand.



Phone: (519) 828 3387
Toll Free: 1-800-775-8637
Fax: 519-828-3536
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

JRNY said:


> Phone: (519) 828 3387
> Toll Free: 1-800-775-8637
> Fax: 519-828-3536
> Email: [email protected]


Thank you, I will call them and see what kind of schedule if any they have in my area.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

When i first got my birds, i mixed pigeon seed with sunflower seeds, they never ate one sunflower seed, left everyone in the feeder.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wild bird seeds usually are low in protein, but higher in carbs and fat (sunflower). There are those wild bird seeds that have lots of millets in them and niger and my birds seem to perform unusually well. Hmm...(tip or secret?)


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You should be able to get Browns pigeon feed in your area too. I used Heritage feed for a YB season and it was good but alot of $ for the feed. A dealer needs to order a few tons to get a deleivery from Heritage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have a wildbirds unlimited store near you.. you can ask them to order pigeon mix for you.. I use them because they get their seed from lillie mae feeds which has some of the cleanest fresh grains I have seen in a bag..I do have to order every time though and remember when Im getting low...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You are not doing your birds a favor if you feed them strictly wild bird seed, it doesn't meet the nutritional needs nor the demands of a homing pigeon, or for that matter any pigeon. Stick with a pigeon seed and/or pigeon pellets!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just for what it's worth, there are pigeon mixes out there that are not all that great. You still have to add things to them to improve them. And in some places the pigeon mixes that are sold are too high for some to afford. Some places it's ridiculous what they want, and in some areas not all that many places carry them. Wild bird seed isn't enough on it's own, but with additions, it can be fine.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> You are not doing your birds a favor if you feed them strictly wild bird seed, it doesn't meet the nutritional needs nor the demands of a homing pigeon, or for that matter any pigeon. Stick with a pigeon seed and/or pigeon pellets!


I have access to a 16% Breeder/conditioner mix, I'm just looking for ways to cut it down in protein %. I always hear the term depurative mix what is the purpose behind it?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Depurative mix is high -carboydrate mix often feed to race birds for a few days after the race. I read that's not helping the birds out. If you worked hard all day would you want a steak or a piece of cake to eat? 
Pigeons need the same, quick replacement of lost calories and energy, and access to foods that will rebuild the birds energy reserves


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I use Walmart bird seed along with the purina Green and add some whole corn and a bit of rice while my birds are feeding young, the walmart bird seed has a lot of vitamins and minerals added to help the birds get a good start, do I need to add all this other stuff ? probably not but it helps to cut down the over all cost of feed and that helps the bottom line a lot!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I use Walmart bird seed along with the purina Green and add some whole corn and a bit of rice while my birds are feeding young, the walmart bird seed has a lot of vitamins and minerals added to help the birds get a good start, do I need to add all this other stuff ? probably not but it helps to cut down the over all cost of feed and that helps the bottom line a lot!


Split peas and lentils are good to add to it too. And a little safflower they would love.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Personally, my birds like the basic mix of seeds lightly salted with probotics and a little corn on the side. A small sample of grits and for desert, peanuts. A nice spring garlic water served with the dinner is required. The dinner must be with candelight and soft country music playing in the background. 

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> Personally, my birds like the basic mix of seeds lightly salted with probotics and a little corn on the side. A small sample of grits and for desert, peanuts. A nice spring garlic water served with the dinner is required. The dinner must be with candelight and soft country music playing in the background.
> 
> Tony


LOLOLOLOL!...


----------

